# Rare/uncommon cichlids with pictures!



## ilm121209 (Jul 23, 2013)

whats your favorite rare or uncommon malawi cichlid? please include pictures!

i cant seem to find these for sale anywhere, definitely the top of my list. 
Cynotilapia aurifrons Luwino Reef









im also a big fan of the sweden hongi which is hard to find true swedens and not just srt hongi labeled as swedens









ps- if you want to post pictures without all the hastle or sign ups, right click the image and select copy image url, or view image and copy the url from the address bar. then type this, without that dashes (-) i have to insert them to prevent the html from working so you can see what to put.
type- [-i-m-g-]-image-url-with-no-spaces-[-/-i-m-g-]
and then click preview to make sure it was done right. =D>


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Right now my holy grail fish that I can't find anywhere (At least here in Arizona and nearby states) is placidochromis phenochilus white lip. I have a colony of Phenochilus Tanzania Star Sapphire and they by far are my favorite hap. I have been drooling over having some of their close cousins white lip but never have been able to get any. I came close once with an online seller but they were east coast and wanted a small fortune for shipping....alas maybe one day ...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice call on the C. aurifrons - a hard to find, but really unique looking mbuna.
Here was my former male, from Nkhata Bay (notice the blue blaze rather than the yellow blaze, which is seen at Luwino and Mpanga)


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

Cant post pics from this computer, but heres my Most Wanted list:
1) Stigmatochromis Modestus (bloodbelly)
2)Stigmatochromis Pleurospilus, Almost had these, but the german company I was getting them from sold out on me.
3) Neochromis Rufocaudalis (saa naane) Cant find these ANYWHERE! These are my grail fish at the moment. Notoriously hard to breed, but both male and females are beautiful.
This list was different only a month ago, but I got lucky and was able to order several of my most wanted from Germany, they should get here around the middle of July.


----------



## Hapguy63 (Feb 8, 2014)

Schticky Schnauzer said:


> Cant post pics from this computer, but heres my Most Wanted list:
> 1) Stigmatochromis Modestus (bloodbelly)
> 2)Stigmatochromis Pleurospilus, Almost had these, but the german company I was getting them from sold out on me.
> 3) Neochromis Rufocaudalis (saa naane) Cant find these ANYWHERE! These are my grail fish at the moment. Notoriously hard to breed, but both male and females are beautiful.
> This list was different only a month ago, but I got lucky and was able to order several of my most wanted from Germany, they should get here around the middle of July.


Nice fish I have never come across any of these in my days of fish keeping. Here are some good photos:

Stigmatochromis Modestus (bloodbelly)









Stigmatochromis Pleurospilus









Neochromis Rufocaudalis


----------



## ilm121209 (Jul 23, 2013)

i know its not a cichlid but im trying to keep this going, i want to see something new and exciting in here.

freshwater stingray. its a dream of mine to have


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

I've had pleurospilus... aggressive fish. The modestus don't really look that great in the aquarium from what I've seen.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Exocochromis Anagenys. I don't know about rare, but definitely uncommon. I saw one for the first time ever like a month ago and bought it.


----------

